# Favourite Actor/Actress?



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 1, 2002)

I don't know IF any of you members out there have a favourite actor/actress :erm: , but I certainly do & he's called James Hazeldine & he's gorgeous! :blush: 

He's the inspiration for two of my alien's names & these being Bayleaf or Michael David "Bayleaf" Wilson in full ('London's Burning') & my newest Austin Danforth ('The Last Train'). :blush: :blush: 

*Bayleaf :blush: es every time that she thinks of him*


----------



## Chicky Babe (Jun 1, 2002)

Hmmm!  How old are you Bayleaf?  That person is a little too old for me.  Still if you think he's good looking...


----------



## Charlie (Jun 1, 2002)

I remember Bayleaf-- good man --good series!.  I have forgotten the details of "last Train"-----. 
My favourite actor ( at the Moment)  is Edward Norton--Fight club + other stuff.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 1, 2002)

:blush:  I'm 23 Chick, why?

'The Last Train' was a six part series shown back in 1999 & I forgot to record it! :angryfire :crying: :angry: :crying:


----------



## squire (Jun 2, 2002)

Hmm, well, I dont hve any favourite actresses, but my fave actors are Bruce Willis, Samuel L Jackson and Ewan McGreogor (GRRRR!)


----------



## Chicky Babe (Jun 2, 2002)

No reason I just thought that guy looked a little old.  Maybe it's the light...   Anyways I don't mean to offend you but I've never heard of him or that series.  Sorry.  
:rolly2: :rolly2: :alienooh:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 2, 2002)

You've not offended me at all. :rolly2: 

He's born in 1947 :blush:


----------



## sweetbabe (Jun 3, 2002)

well i have quite a few..so ill just say  some of them...

Snadra Bullock, Julia Roberts, Thora Birch, Bruce Willis, Will Smith, Brad Pitt and Samual L Jackson


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 5, 2002)

Don't forget the late John Le Messurier for me as he was very, very, very funny indeed. :rolly2:


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 7, 2002)

Hmm i like Meg Ryan and Sandra Bullock cos they're such natural actresses, i also like Harrison Ford, Brad Pitt, Josh Jackson (yummi) and um, others, that i cant remember cos memory is cr*p.

xxx


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 7, 2002)

oh and Sean Connery of course 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 7, 2002)

:eek4: :eek7:  Good job that there wasn't apoll to go with this thread as try to imagine how long it COULD well be by now with all the different ones that have been memtioned.


----------



## pamie (Jun 7, 2002)

My fave female has to be Juila Roberts and the male would be Tom Hanks, Bruce Willis or Harrison Ford (among others LOL)


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bayleaf48 _
> *:eek4: :eek7:  Good job that there wasn't apoll to go with this thread as try to imagine how long it COULD well be by now with all the different ones that have been memtioned.
> 
> 
> ...



lol, The Never-Ending Poll!

I forgot about Julia Roberts! She's wicked, but i cant say i agree about Tom Hanks tho, he just dont do it for me in any direction.

xxx


----------



## pamie (Jun 8, 2002)

Yeah I love Tom Hanks...I love all the films he has done...

Another fave has to be Robin Williams...hes cool!


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 8, 2002)

Oh how about Kevin Costner and Mel Gibson? Mmmmm *drool*

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 8, 2002)

You sure are right about the never ending poll Sammy.

It just goes to shpow that we all find different actors & actresses  as our favourites. :rolly2:


----------



## pamie (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah Mel Gibson...yummy with a capital Y...LOL

Yeah I think we all have different tastes in actors ect...but I think it depends if you mean faves because of looks or faves coz of the acting...?


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Jun 9, 2002)

Favorite Actors: Val Kilmer and Vincent Kartheiser.

Favorite Actress: Meg Ryan or Rachel Weisz.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 10, 2002)

I agree with you pamie :rolly2:


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 12, 2002)

Oh Val Kilmer! Oh i forgot all about Tom Cruise (both for their looks _and_ acting!)

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 13, 2002)

Crickey :eek4: :eek7:


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 13, 2002)

Has anybody said Keanu Reeves yet? I just saw an advert for Speed DVD lol and remember him 

xxx


----------



## pamie (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh no I had forgotten about Keanu...he is great in the Matrix (which is my fave film)  :kisses:


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 13, 2002)

He is yummy  i have only seen the Matrix once but i thought it was cool 



> _Originally posted by squire _
> *but my fave actors are Bruce Willis, Samuel L Jackson and Ewan McGregor*



Not too sure on Samuel L Jackson, although he is a great actor, but Bruce Willis and Ewan McGregor are too of my faves too 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 14, 2002)

Not yet Sammy :rolly2:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

Don't forget Roy Scheider aswell as he's the inspiration for my newest alien - Nathan Hale Bridger


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Gabriel007 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hard to put down just one so here's a few lol

Edward Norton specially in The Illusionist.
Christian Bale specially  in The Machinist/Equilibrium.
Tom Hanks specially in Cast Away/The Terminal.
Donnie Yen specially in Flashpoint/Yip Man.

Cate Blanchet specially in LoTR/Elizabeth.


----------



## Lomexray (Sep 6, 2011)

My favourite Actors are : 1.Christian Bale. 2.Matthew Perry. 3.Viggo Mortenson. 4.Brad Pitt. 5.Bruce Willis. 

My Favourite Actresses: 1.Meryl Streep. 2.Kate Winslet. 3.Jodie Foster. 4.Nicole. 5.Kidman


----------



## Michel Ponting (Oct 3, 2011)

My favorite actor is Colin Farrell & actress is Emma Watson.I am fan of them


----------



## Phoenixthewriter (Oct 7, 2011)

Favorite Actor... Well honestly it used to be Nicolas Cage. Nowadays though he's been releasing crap, aside from Bad Lieutenant that didn't get very much release.

Now though, I'm all over Dicaprio, Don Cheadle, and Joseph Gordon Levitt. It's hard to pick just one when your favorite starts bombing. I await the next National Treasure I suppose.

Actresses... Julia Stiles. By far and away she is my top choice. After her is Emma Stone, and that pretty much finishes that list lol. Few female actresses truly impress me. I want to see Stiles play a marvel heroine one of these days. She would have made an amazing "by the comics" Rogue.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 7, 2011)

Actor: Colin Firth - not been in a bad movie, as far as I can see - even Love Actually! Although I really like Denzel Washington, too. 

Actress: Michelle Pfeiffer. No second choice. Or third, or fourth, or fifth. That woman makes me shiver, just looking at her. She was brilliant in Stardust, a great parody of actresses her age. I'm in love...


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 7, 2011)

hmm 

Actor: Probably Michael Ball even with the middle-aged spread.  We don't get to see him do enough acting, because he can be incredible.  I also have a soft spot for Jack Klugman (Quincy), Richard Briars and Michael Gambon.   Matt Rippy (the other Captain Jack Harkness) gets a mention because I love the Reduced Shakespeare Company.

Actress:  Whoopi Goldberg wins that one for me because she can make me laugh, cry and terrify the life out of me.


----------



## soulsinging (Oct 8, 2011)

Kevin Spacey
Frances McDormand


----------



## dask (Oct 8, 2011)

John Wayne
Vera Miles


----------



## Droflet (Oct 8, 2011)

Gregory Peck: could anyone else have so properly played Atticus Finch? I think not. Ditto Horatio Hornblower. 

Katerine Hepburn: for...everything, but mainly the African Queen, oh, and the Lion in Winter and  ... oh, you get the picture.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree with Colin Firth.

For me it's Ben Barnes, and I know I go on about how foxy he is (and he is) but he's a really good (underrated) actor too. Check out Bigga Than Ben, where he plays a Russian. Or Killing Bono where he plays Irish Neil McCormick. Or his Spanish accent in Prince Caspian. Or the singing in Easy Virtue, and Killing Bono. And he can play the piano (and the drums, but we've not seen that in any film that I'm aware of).

Dominic Monaghan's also an underrated actor. And Alan Tudyk.

As for actress... I tend not to pay much attention to the women. Jessica Biel's ok I guess. And Milla Jovovich. Famke Janssen.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 8, 2011)

Roger Moore as the Saint (way back when) 

Hugh Jackson at the moment!

Kate Blanchette, Judie Dench and Whoopie Goldburg.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 9, 2011)

All time favorite female actor: Katherine Hepburn
Current favorite female actor: Cate Blanchett

All time favorite male actor: Burt Lancaster
Current favorite male actor: Paul Giamatti

Most underrated: Zooey Deschanel, Steve Buscemi


----------



## Tillane (Oct 9, 2011)

Totally agree with Buscemi.  Excellent character actor.

As for my faves...I'd probably have to go with Gene Hackman (for Popeye Doyle and a whole host of other excellent performances), and Sigourney Weaver.


----------



## Adasunshine (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been thinking about this a lot and I don't have a favourite as such, (well, that's no surprise, I don't have a favourite anything) but I do think that Kevin Spacey, Gary Oldman and Steve Buscemi would certainly be in my top 10 actors. 

Actresses are a bit harder but I love Meryl Streep and Ellen Page, I think Sandra Bullock is underrated and I also like Julia Roberts.

xx


----------



## Adasunshine (Oct 9, 2011)

Oooh and Helena Bonham Carter... _love_ her.

Whilst not meaning to sound a little Potter obsessed, Alan Rickman is also a favourite of mine.

(sorry for the double post)

xx


----------



## slack (Oct 11, 2011)

Jared Leto, Brad Pitt, Ed Norton, Kevin Spacey, Sam Rockwell, etc.


----------



## No One (Oct 11, 2011)

After giving this some thought I realised I don't really have favourite actors/actresses, just favourite performances. Even then I could think of hundreds of these, and then only from a contemporary bunch.

For the sake of brevity I'll go for Choi Min-sik for his turn in Oldboy and Francis McDormund in Fargo.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Oct 12, 2011)

My favourites change with time but right now, these are some of the actors/actresses whose work I enjoy very much.

Actor: David Strathairn, Ryan Gosling, Idris Elba, Bryan Cranston, Giancarlo Esposito
Actresses: Juliana Margulies, Glenn Close, Christine Baranski (a long-time favourite)


----------



## Moony (Oct 22, 2011)

It is kind of hard to pick.
Some of mine are Alan Rickman,David Tennant,Johnny Depp,Vincent Price,and Rosalind Russell.I'm sure there may be a few more but I'd have to think about it longer.These few come to mind right away.


----------



## leah36 (Jun 19, 2013)

Fave actors/actresses include : Johnny Depp ( Yummy  ) , Cary Grant,  Audrey Hepburn, Julia Roberts, Clint Eastwood, The Rock, Vin Diesel, Jason Statham .


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jun 19, 2013)

What an interesting thread.  My favourite actor at the moment would be Clive Owen or Daniel Craig, both very easy on the eye also! Oh and Christian Bale too.

I've always liked Julia Roberts as an actress in pretty much anything she has done.


----------



## Solium (Jul 23, 2013)

I adore Karen Gillan. I do prefer her with hair.


----------



## Christopher Lee (Jul 23, 2013)

I would have to go with Christian Bale for actor, and Sandra Bullock for actress.


----------



## manephelien (Aug 19, 2013)

These change with time but for now:

Actors: Christian Bale, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Daniel Craig
Actresses: Juliette Binoche, Cate Blanchett, Judi Dench


----------

